
Show HN: Free Social media Press Pages (demo) (reactjs/django goodness) - shanedevane
http://newslinn.com/i/businessdemo
======
shanedevane
Hi HN, This is a demo version of our free social media press pages. Just put
live 3 days ago. Plenty more work to be done. Newslinn is building a network
that connects citizens, organisations and journalists - we lauched citizen-to-
journalist smartphone app last year - and these press pages are part of the
organisation-to-journalist side of the network. Still plenty of work to do on
the citizen app, a new version coming out next month. 2,000 journalists have
joined newslinn so far. Can't think of anything else to say. best Shane

